# Stuttgarter Birkenkopf Sommer "Trial ´n´Grillsession"



## ringo667 (12. Mai 2005)

Wollte mal für den Sommer eine kleine "Trial ´n´Grillsession" auf dem Birkenkopf in Stuttgart anmelden.
Dachte so an das erste Juli Wochenende, da haben viele Urlaub und es finden keine Wettkämpfe statt und jeder der Lust hat kann es sich früh genug einrichten.

Für unschlüssige gibt es HIER ain paar Bilder von unserem Stuttgarter "Trialhimmel"


----------



## sebi-online88 (12. Mai 2005)

Da kannst du aber mit uns rechnen Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (12. Mai 2005)

boah sieht schon geil aus.
Da muss ich echt mal hin!!!


----------



## isah (12. Mai 2005)

ich bin natürlich auch dabei (+ mein nachbar) aber wie kommen wir dann da hoch? wir kommen mit dem zug an, gibts da ne möglichkeit?


----------



## trialsrider (12. Mai 2005)

Junge Junge....das sieht echt mal nicht schlecht aus!  
Ich denke das ich auch versuche werde dahin zu kommen 
obwohl ich ja ausm Raum Bonn bin....vlt können wir ja so ne Art Fahrgemeinschaft machen wenn noch mehr von hier mitkommen!   

Wird bestimmt ne lustige Sache mit Grillen und so find ich ne klasse idee!!
Können ja auch noch für Abends Frauen organisieren!


----------



## Benzman22 (12. Mai 2005)

servus

mit den LANDAUERN kannst du rechnen

mfg BAsti


----------



## stilo (12. Mai 2005)

Oh Ringo...gestern hatten wir noch die selbe Idee und nun stehst du als Alleinherrscher da...  Jungs, der Ringo ging gestern Abend wieder so auf dem Birkenkopf ab, das ich mal meine Camera rausholen musste. Aber seht selbst.


----------



## trialsrider (12. Mai 2005)

@ Stilo!   BoaR!

Joar runter auf den Träger und dann links auf die Felsen schönes Ding!


----------



## stilo (12. Mai 2005)

...diese Pic vom Ringo möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten. Also zieht euch warm zur Trial´n Grill & Chill Session" an. Ringo ist grad in Höchstform.


----------



## Kadara (12. Mai 2005)

Das kann ja wohl nicht war sein, daß ich jetzt schon 1,5 Monate seit ich mein Bike hab nach Stuggi zum Biken komm und mir noch keiner die Location gezeigt hat, oder???


----------



## BigJimmele (12. Mai 2005)

Joh, habs mir in Kalender geschrieben. Geile Sache !

Denk ich kann 1-2 Kollegas noch mitschleppen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (13. Mai 2005)

hört sich doch gut an, und da old school freiburg am start is, werd ich auch am start sein......  
toto


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (13. Mai 2005)

hm....eigentlich ne nette idee. jo da sag ich mal zu, ich werds mir eintragen, mit übernachten? zelten?? wäre doch ganz geil oder?
dann könnte ma am zwieten tag vormittags beim naturspot kullern ud nachmittags in de city, und dann heim....oder so irgendwie..
aba hey, im grunde ne geile idee mit dem grillen nachm trialsen.....
Max


----------



## Lewinski (14. Mai 2005)

jo lässige idee, wenn man leicht da hoch kommt bin ich auf jeden (ohne fall) dabei!
gruß ich


----------



## ringo667 (16. Mai 2005)

also, am besten kommt man mit dem Auto hin, es gibt auch nen recht großen Parkplatz und ist von der Autobahn prima zu erreichen.

Mit den öffentlichen kommt man auch irgendwie hoch, muss man aber noch ein Stück strampeln, wie und wo  weiss aber der Hopmonkey aber besser bescheit.

Zelten ist so ne Sache..., glaube nicht, dass das da oben so gut kommt, weil es halt ein öffentlicher Platz ist...
Kann sein das in der Nacht niemand kommt, kann aber auch sein dass man verscheucht wird....
Also wer noch in der City fahren will, es wäre besser wenn man mit der Jugendherberge was organisiert, das ist definitiv stressfreier.


----------



## stilo (21. Mai 2005)

Hi Jungs...
wir wollen morgen (22.05.) auf den Birkenkopf eine kleine Session starten. Wer kommt alles mit? Gregor, Chris und ich sind 100% am Start. Meldet euch, wer noch kommen will. Können uns ja in der Stadt treffen und dann alle gemeinsam auf den Birkenkopf aka Monté Scherbelino fahren. 

Also, hophop melden!!!


----------



## stilo (23. Mai 2005)

danke, dass sich am sonntag soviele gemeldet haben. jetzt muss es aber donnerstag mal klappen!!! wer kommt alles? das stuttgarter publikum will was sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kadara (23. Mai 2005)

Ich wollte gegen Abend noch kommen, aber als ich fast dort war hats angefangen zu pissen wie blöd, da hat sichs dann auch erledigt gehabt  .
Donnerstag muß ich halt schaffen bis 2, daß heißt ich könnt frühestens 3.30-4 uhr da sein. Ich war letzte Woche mal kurz dort, sehr feine Location muß ich sagen  , wenn auch die meißten Sachen etwas über meinem Niveau liegen. Und mit der ganzen Natur Geschichte muß ich mich erst noch anfreunden, aber auf der Location kann man schon dicke was rocken lassen. Also wenn das Wetter mitmacht, dann kannst du mit mir rechnen.


----------



## isah (23. Mai 2005)

am donnerstag in der stadt oder im gelände?


----------



## stilo (24. Mai 2005)

donnerstag ist monté scherbelino angesagt...die hängebauchschweine müssen und wollen uns wiedersehen. treffpunkt wird noch ausgemacht.


----------



## stilo (24. Mai 2005)

@horst truppert...komm doch gern auch mit deinen kids vorbei. bist herzlich eingeladen!!! meld dich mal. 

p.s. wie liefs in kiefersfelden?


----------



## Scrat (24. Mai 2005)

Hi,

ich hab' schon mit Ringo gemailt, ob ich Euch am Donnerstag besuchen kann - ich wäre also dabei.

@Horst: Bring die Kids mit - dann bin ich wenigstens nicht der einzige, der weißes Niveau fährt 

Und das mit der Natur, das bekommt man auch noch in den Griff 

BTW: Fährt irgendjemand von Euch aus Richtung Gebersheim/Leonberg an? Ich bin nämlich nur wenig mobil - schlimmstenfalls muß ich mit'm 20" hinradeln... 

Servus, Thomas (der mit dem Hoffmann Granit)


----------



## htro (24. Mai 2005)

@Stilo
Danke für die Einladung.   Ich gehe davon aus, dass meine Kids und ich kommen können. Ich bringe vorr. auch noch Bernd88 mit. 
Wäre nur noch zu klären um wieviel Uhr es losgehen soll.


Bis dann

Horst


----------



## stilo (24. Mai 2005)

@scrat...ich fahre von Ditzingen los. Kannst ja einfach mit der S6 nach von Leonberg fahren. Von Ditzingen kann ich dich gern mitnehmen.

Ich würde so sagen, dass wir uns gegen 13 Uhr verabreden. Ist das recht so? 

@htro...weisst du wie man zum Birkenkopf kommt?


----------



## Scrat (24. Mai 2005)

stilo schrieb:
			
		

> @scrat...ich fahre von Ditzingen los. Kannst ja einfach mit der S6 nach von Leonberg fahren. Von Ditzingen kann ich dich gern mitnehmen.
> 
> Ich würde so sagen, dass wir uns gegen 13 Uhr verabreden. Ist das recht so?



1300 würde bei mir passen, wir müssen vorher noch ein Pferd "parken" , das geht aber erst ab 1200.

Ist der Birkenkopf in der Rotenwaldstraße?

Servus, Thomas


----------



## ringo667 (24. Mai 2005)

Scrat schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Birkenkopf in der Rotenwaldstraße?


 
ganau da, Rotenwaldstraße Abbiegung Geißeichstrasse, neben der Bushaltestelle "Birkenkopf" ist der Parkplatz.

13:00 ist OK.


----------



## htro (24. Mai 2005)

13.00 Uhr ist o.k.
Den Parkplatz am Birkenkopf werde ich anhand vorhergehender Beschreibung sicherlich finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scrat (24. Mai 2005)

Ok,

ich peile mal 1300 am Parkplatz an.

Falls das nicht klappt, komme ich später und gehe Euch suchen - zumindest die Räder sind ja leicht zu erkennen ("Papa, der hat ja gar keinen Sattel!  )

Oder ich ruf' Ringo an 

Servus, Thomas

BTW: Kann man sich da bei 'nem Regenschauer irgendwo unterstellen?


----------



## ringo667 (24. Mai 2005)

Scrat schrieb:
			
		

> BTW: Kann man sich da bei 'nem Regenschauer irgendwo unterstellen?


 
Ja da gibt es einen Unterstand, aber wenn es geregnet hat sind die Steine extrem rutschig.
Also hoffmer dass das Wetter gut wird, laut Wetterbericht soll es ja ein bombiges Wetter geben!


----------



## stilo (24. Mai 2005)

...na super jungs das alles klappt. wie schauts mit einer vorgeschobenen grilleinlage aus? könnten doch gemütlich was leckeres essen. wer hat lust? ich check das morgen mal ab, wie es mit dem grillplatz da oben ausschaut.


----------



## Scrat (24. Mai 2005)

stilo schrieb:
			
		

> ...na super jungs das alles klappt. wie schauts mit einer vorgeschobenen grilleinlage aus? könnten doch gemütlich was leckeres essen. wer hat lust? ich check das morgen mal ab, wie es mit dem grillplatz da oben ausschaut.



Klingt gut 

Da könnte ich auch noch 2 nette Mädels mitbringen, oder?

Servus, Thomas


----------



## stilo (25. Mai 2005)

Scrat schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt gut
> 
> Da könnte ich auch noch 2 nette Mädels mitbringen, oder?
> 
> Servus, Thomas



ja aber natürlich...die könnten uns super bewirtschaften


----------



## ph1L (25. Mai 2005)

Sebi? Tommy? Sebo? Max? Toto? und wen ich jetzt noch vergessen hab
will von euch am Do. denn keiner kommen?


----------



## Scrat (25. Mai 2005)

ph1L schrieb:
			
		

> Sebi? Tommy? Sebo? Max? Toto? und wen ich jetzt noch vergessen hab
> will von euch am Do. denn keiner kommen?



Tommy muß arbeiten, Max und Toto sind im Felsenmeer, glaube ich.

@stilo: Das mit der Bewirtung wird so nicht klappen, fürchte ich...

Jan hat mir gerade gesagt, daß er auch kommt 

Servus, Thomas


----------



## biketrialer (25. Mai 2005)

Scrat schrieb:
			
		

> Max und Toto sind im Felsenmeer, glaube ich.
> 
> Jan hat mir gerade gesagt, daß er auch kommt
> 
> Servus, Thomas



toto war heut im felsenmeer,  
 morgen is er am walldorfer badesee!  
toto


----------



## Scrat (25. Mai 2005)

Mr. Trial schrieb:
			
		

> walldorfer badesee!



Geile Kante, hart getippt? 



Servus, Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (25. Mai 2005)

genau   
toto


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (25. Mai 2005)

nee, bin morgen im felsenmeer, aba zur eigentlichen grillsession komme ich auf jeden fall, also am 1 juli WE!!!
max


----------



## stilo (26. Mai 2005)

Der nette Sebo hat uns heut auf dem Monté Scherbelino überrascht und natürlich gezeigt, wo der Hammer hängt." Danke für deine Tipps.


----------



## stilo (26. Mai 2005)

...more


----------



## stilo (26. Mai 2005)

...more


----------



## stilo (26. Mai 2005)

...more


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stilo (26. Mai 2005)

...the last 5


----------



## Scrat (27. Mai 2005)

Moin,

ich fand's gestern "saugudd", wie der Saarländer sagen würde 

Bei der nächsten Gelegenheit wär' ich wieder dabei - dann geht hoffentlich mehr bei mir als gestern   

Servus, Thomas


----------



## ringo667 (27. Mai 2005)

War echt super gestern!!
Freue mich schon aut Pt. 2 der Birkenkopf Sommer "Trial ´n´Grillsession"


----------



## htro (28. Mai 2005)

Auch wir waren begeistert und freuen uns auf die nächste trialsession.  

htro und kids


----------



## ringo667 (29. Mai 2005)

habe die Videosequenzen zusammengeschnitten

bitteschön


----------



## stilo (6. Juni 2005)

high jungs...

wir wollten jetzt das datum schon etwas genauer planen. bei mir sieht es am samstag den 02.07. sehr schlecht aus - muss leider brötchen verdienen. wenn die session nur an einem tag stattfinden soll, wäre es schön wenn es dann der sonntag wäre. ansonsten frage ich mal vorsichtig, ob wir es nicht eine woche nach hinten verschieben könnten. ergo der 09./10.07...

danke schonmal für euer verständnis. 

ps.: wie ist es euch lieber - 1 oder 2 tage session?


----------



## ringo667 (7. Juni 2005)

Ich würde vorschlagen wir legen das Datum auf Sonntag, den 3.7. fest.
Weil sich schon viele das WE vorgemerkt haben.

Ausserdem am 9. u. 10.7. ist Worldcup in Graz

Wenn jemand schon am Samstag kommen will, müsste man halt wegen der Übernachtung was organisieren, bei mir sieht  ist es Platzmässig net so toll aus,
vielleicht in der Jugendherberge.
Wer 2 Tage Zeit hat soll sich halt mal bei stilo und mir per pm melden.


----------



## Scrat (7. Juni 2005)

Hey Jungs,

wenn ihr nur am 3. trialt und grillt, dann könntet ihr ja am 2. zum Bürgerparktrial nach Saarbrücken kommen?

Allerdings müssen wir dann mindestens Sektionen bis grüne Spur bauen, oder?

Oder ihr seid dann für die "Show" zuständig 

Servus, Thomas


----------



## Benzman22 (7. Juni 2005)

als "Titelverteidiger"   komm ich jeden Fall nach Saabrücken, bring dann die ganze Bagage mit...............


----------



## Scrat (7. Juni 2005)

Benzman21 schrieb:
			
		

> als "Titelverteidiger"   komm ich jeden Fall nach Saabrücken, bring dann die ganze Bagage mit...............



Aaaaaahhhh... wo sollen wir denn im Bürgerpark Elite-Sektionen hinbauen?

*schluck*

Servus, Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benzman22 (7. Juni 2005)

da lässt sich doch einiges machen. vorne am skate park ist doch der perverse steinhaufen.............. ach mach nur spaß, komm aber auf jeden macht nämlich immer Fun in SB zu fahren

gruß Bastian


----------



## Scrat (7. Juni 2005)

Benzman21 schrieb:
			
		

> da lässt sich doch einiges machen. vorne am skate park ist doch der perverse steinhaufen.............. ach mach nur spaß, komm aber auf jeden macht nämlich immer Fun in SB zu fahren
> 
> gruß Bastian



Kriegen wir schon hin, ich hab Jo gerade schonend drauf vorbereitet, was alles an Sektionen gebaut werden muß ;-)

Wir könnten aber auch 'ne Regeländerung für Dich einführen: Du mußt alles rückwärts auf'm HR hüpfen, Bodenberührung mit dem VR ist 5 

So langsam sind wir aber ziemlich OT...

Servus, Thomas


----------



## Scrat (29. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich hole den Thread mal nochmal nach oben.

Ist für's Wochenende jetzt was geplant? Samstags oder Sonntags?

Servus, Thomas


----------



## ringo667 (29. Juni 2005)

klick


Kommen alle die zugesagt haben? Wäre cool.

Nen Grill und Kohle kann ich bringen, fürs essen muss jeder selber sorgen.


----------



## Scrat (29. Juni 2005)

ringo667 schrieb:
			
		

> klick
> 
> 
> Kommen alle die zugesagt haben? Wäre cool.
> ...



Ok, Sonntag ist gebongt 

Ab wann?

Servus, Thomas


----------



## ringo667 (29. Juni 2005)

würde sagen, wieder so gegen eins am Parkplatz


----------



## BigJimmele (29. Juni 2005)

ringo667 schrieb:
			
		

> würde sagen, wieder so gegen eins am Parkplatz



Hi !

Ok, Sonntag, bin am Start sofern nix dazwischen kommt. Ähh, ab wann ? Uhrzeit ? Wie / Wo / welcher Parkplatz ? Kurze Wegbeschreibung wäre nett. Ich komm aus Ulm über die A8.

Danke...

Bis denne ...


----------



## ringo667 (29. Juni 2005)

klick

Von der Autobahn Richtung Stuttgart West/Messe fahren


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (29. Juni 2005)

also ich komme auf jeden Fall.
bringe noch nen par trialer mit, ma gucken wie viele es werden...

also wer kommt denn noch alles???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frufoor (29. Juni 2005)

Moin,

so, bin ich auch mal wieder on...
als local wäre das ja zu geil gewesen, aber kann am kommenden Wochenende leider nicht, hab event, und bin von Freitag Mittag an wech und komm erst Sonntag Morgen wieder irgendwann heim..... vielleicht schau ich Sonntag am Spätnachmittag vorbei, aber wohl eher nicht....  

wünsch dem Rest aber auf jeden Fall viel Spaß!!!   


gruß vom
fru


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (30. Juni 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> also ich komme auf jeden Fall.
> bringe noch nen par trialer mit, ma gucken wie viele es werden...
> 
> also wer kommt denn noch alles???



yoo määääx, würde gern bei dir mitfahren. melde dich mal im icq.   

Jan


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (30. Juni 2005)

würde gerne mal wissen, wieviele leute kommen, wäre cool, wenn jem. mla schreiben kjönnte ob er kommt und wieviele jungs noch mitkommen. (mädels sind auch erwünscht)
filmt jemand?
Max


----------



## ringo667 (1. Juli 2005)

Ich habe die Cam dabei!


----------



## ringo667 (2. Juli 2005)

http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/citybild?SID=10738c6df98d5abbe7a02f15aa292d6e9ec68&PROVIDER=anwendung&WMO=10738&LANG=de

So wie es aussieht, Ideale Bedingungen Morgen!!


----------



## ph1L (2. Juli 2005)

Da ist mein PC mal paar Tage im Eimer und schon hät ich schier die
Session vergessen...

würde auch gerne wissen wer morgen kommt?
Sind die Uni Trialorz wieder am start?


Bis morgen dann


/EDIT und Ringo bring den Grill morgen mit!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo667 (3. Juli 2005)

ph1L schrieb:
			
		

> /EDIT und Ringo bring den Grill morgen mit!!!


 
liegt schon im Auto!


----------



## Scrat (3. Juli 2005)

Hi Jungs,

ich muß mich leider abmelden *seufz*

Ich hab seit gestern nach'm Trialen wieder Schmerzem im Unterarm, so daß da vielleicht schonen die sinnvollere Alternative wäre *grummel*

Wünsch' Euch aber trotzdem viel Spaß, vielleicht sieht man sich ja dann in Eberstadt?

Servus, Thomas


----------



## BigJimmele (3. Juli 2005)

ringo667 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/citybild?SID=10738c6df98d5abbe7a02f15aa292d6e9ec68&PROVIDER=anwendung&WMO=10738&LANG=de
> 
> So wie es aussieht, Ideale Bedingungen Morgen!!




Jeph, sieht gut aus. Ich mach mich so gegen 12h auf den Weg. 

Bis denn .... phon mich an, falls die sache abgeblasen wird. Schick Sie dir per pm.


----------



## ringo667 (3. Juli 2005)

da wird nix abgeblasen, bis später


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (4. Juli 2005)

yo, war echtn sau geiler Tach gestern, erst beim birkenkopf getrialt un gegrillt, dann noch bis 20.15 inder city rumgeturnt....hammer geil, bin immer noch ganz kaputt.
freu mich schon auffet vid


----------



## Kadara (4. Juli 2005)

Na klasse, ich wollt so gerne auch noch kommen, aber hab dann probleme mit dem meinem Womo gehabt und bin bis 18 Uhr am schrauben gewesen, damit ich überhaupt nach hause komm  . Hatte mir den Tag auch anders vorgestellt. Is schon ne 2. Session geplant? Muß wieder Biken sonst dreh ich noch durch.


----------



## ringo667 (4. Juli 2005)

war ein super Tag gestern, Video kommt diese Woche!


----------



## Benjy (4. Juli 2005)

ringo667 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Video kommt diese Woche!


na da bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## Kadara (4. Juli 2005)

ringo667 schrieb:
			
		

> war ein super Tag gestern, Video kommt diese Woche!


Ja,ja, drück mirs ruhig rein  
Meine Hände stinken immer noch nach Diesel  .


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (4. Juli 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> yo, war echtn sau geiler Tach gestern, erst beim birkenkopf getrialt un gegrillt, dann noch bis 20.15 inder city rumgeturnt....hammer geil, bin immer noch ganz kaputt.
> freu mich schon auffet vid



jaa, war sau geil...und ich sag nur eins max: grillmeister    ......aber birkenkopf hat mir nicht so gefallen. war zwar nen sau geiler spot, aber auch sau schwer. city fands ich persönlich viel besser.

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (6. Juli 2005)

Na Dann Soltsch Vieleicht Mal N Bissl Natur Trainieren; Hab Mal Wieder Voll Lust Auf Felsenmeer Könnt Ma Da Net Mal Was Unter Der Woche Machen?
Weil Am We Immer Comps Sind.
Max?
Wär Auf Jeden Dabei Wenn Mit Der Arbeit Klappt.

Sebo


----------



## Scrat (6. Juli 2005)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:
			
		

> Na Dann Soltsch Vieleicht Mal N Bissl Natur Trainieren; Hab Mal Wieder Voll Lust Auf Felsenmeer Könnt Ma Da Net Mal Was Unter Der Woche Machen?
> Weil Am We Immer Comps Sind.
> Max?
> Wär Auf Jeden Dabei Wenn Mit Der Arbeit Klappt.
> ...



Felsenmeer wär' auch mal wieder geil, da war ich dieses Jahr noch gar nicht...

Die Woche geht's bei mir nicht, weil ich Rufbereitschaft habe, aber nächste Woche könnt's gehen.

Ich muß allerdings im Moment immer bis 1700/1730 schaffen, d.h. erst so gegen 1800/1830 am Parkplatz, aber im Moment ist es ja noch recht lange hell...

Ich mach' da mal 'n neuen Thread zu auf...

Servus, Thomas


----------



## ringo667 (6. Juli 2005)

Habe die Sachen zusammengeschnitten und ein bischen Musik druntergelegt..

Schade, dass der Accu leer war, als der Max am Schluss noch mal so richtig aufgedreht hat.

Habe das Video 2x hochgeladen

ISDN und Modem User laden es hier runter

alle anderen hier!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. Juli 2005)

hm..sehr schönes vid....nette mucke...


----------

